# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  зачем Кришне 16 тысяч жен?

## Nandini

Харе Кришна! Скажите, пожалуйста, зачем Кришне понадобилось 16 тысяч жен? Он же ведь пришел на Землю с другой целью..
Между прочим, христиане интерпретируют это не с хорошей точки зрения.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

*а зачем Богу миллиарды джив?*  :smilies: 
Кришна пришел на Землю лишь с одной целью - дарить Свою Любовь и милость Своим дорогим преданным. вот Он и дарил ее всем так как они хотели, для кого-то стал сыном, для кого-то другом, для кого-то возлюбленным, кому-то голову снёс - всё, как просили  :smilies: ))))
то, как интерпретируют игры Верховного Господа малограммотные "христиане" - проблемы малограммотных "христиан".
*граммотные* христиане знают, что ЛЮБАЯ Душа - невеста Господа.
а невесты кем потом становятся? правильно, женами  :smilies:

----------


## Джива

каждой женщине - по идеальному супругу!
Кришна баро дойамой

и потом, как вы себе представляете, какой-нибуть "султан" говорил бы - "да даже у меня больше жен было..."

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Скажите, пожалуйста, зачем Кришне понадобилось 16 тысяч жен? Он же ведь пришел на Землю с другой целью..
> Между прочим, христиане интерпретируют это не с хорошей точки зрения.


1) Кришна - расика-шекхара, лучший из тех, кто наслаждается расами, в том числе и безусловно супружеской расой. 16 000 это не предел, на танец раса собираются МИЛЛИОНЫ гопи. Наслаждение духовными расами - это главное занятие Кришны, и нам как Его преданным это очень по душе. Восстановление религии это поверхностная цель явления Кришны в материальном мире. 

2) Нам абсолютно безразлично.... Нет вот так... АБСОЛЮТНО БЕЗРАЗЛИЧНО, что думают по этому поводу мирские моралисты. И как кто-бы то ни было это интерпретирует.

----------


## Милана

Во всём мироздании неисчистлимое количество женщин,а Кришна женился всего на 16108,а остальные неисчистлимые миллиарды  вешаются с горя.
Что там каких-то 16 тысяч,это ведь ничтожно мало.

----------


## Nandini

Значит, Кришна пришел в этот мир для собственного наслаждения?

----------


## vedamurti das

> Значит, Кришна пришел в этот мир для собственного наслаждения?


А Вы занимаетесь духовной жизнью не для собственного наслаждения?

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Значит, Кришна пришел в этот мир для собственного наслаждения?


Да. Это главная цель Его прихода. А Вы разве против? Я например, только за. Это утверждение справедливо даже для Махапрабху, посмотрите в Ади лиле ЧЧ о главных и второстепенных причинах Его прихода. И это - Аударья-Аватара. А уж Кришна - Мадхура-Пурушоттама - само собой.

----------


## Джива

сначала они(эти жены) сидели в тюрьме у демона Наракасуры, потом Кришна спас их, однако никто бы не взял их после этого в жены по ведическим стандартам, так и по сей день вдовы и оскверненные женщины в индии находятся в крайне плачевном социальном положении, Кришна устроил их судьбу не просто освободив их из заключения, а еще и сказочным образом осчастливив их и избавив от проблем грозившего им "дальнейшего существования"

между прочим  :sorry:  
каждая из них впоследствии родила Кришне по 10 детей, Наракасура же просто впустую тратил их время
так что сначала спросите у демона Наракасуры, зачем ему было сажать в свою тюрьму шеснадцать тысяч девушек...

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Мы пришли в материальный мир, чтобы изображать из себя Кришну. И когда наши жалкие потуги оказываются неудачными, мы начинаем завидовать "почему это у Него столько жен, а у меня нет"  :smilies:

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> Харе Кришна! Скажите, пожалуйста, зачем Кришне понадобилось 16 тысяч жен? Он же ведь пришел на Землю с другой целью..
> Между прочим, христиане интерпретируют это не с хорошей точки зрения.


а зачем Богу понадобились христиане? может быть потому что мы все Ему дороги? Но как видно не всем особенно дорог Он. Эти же 16 тысяч женщин пример такой преданности и любви. Кришна не собирает себе гаремов, Он лишь отвечает на наши чувства.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 1.11.35

 са эша нара-локе 'сминн
аватирнах сва-майайа
 реме стри-ратна-кутастхо
бхагаван пракрито йатха

 сах - Он (Верховная Личность Бога); эшах - все эти; нара-локе - на этой планете людей; асмин - на этой; аватирнах - явился; сва - личной, внутренней; майайа - беспричинной милостью; реме - наслаждался; стри-ратна - женщина, достойная стать женой Господа; кутастхах - среди; бхагаван - Личность Бога; пракритах - мирское; йатха - как если бы это было.

 Верховная Личность Бога, Шри Кришна, по Своей беспричинной милости явился на этой планете с помощью Своей внутренней энергии и наслаждался обществом достойных женщин, казалось, находясь с ними в мирских отношениях.

 КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Господь женился и жил как домохозяин. Разумеется, это напоминает мирские любовные отношения, но когда мы узнаем, что Он женился на 16 108 девушках и жил с ними отдельно в каждом дворце, то это, конечно, уже не мирская деятельность. Следовательно, жизнь Господа как домохозяина среди Своих достойных жен вовсе не была мирской, и Его отношения с ними нельзя считать мирскими сексуальными отношениями. Женщины, ставшие женами Господа, - несомненно, необычны, так как получить Господа в мужья можно лишь после многих миллионов жизней, посвященных тапасйе (аскезе). Когда Господь приходит на различные локи (планеты) или нисходит на эту планету, населенную людьми, Он являет Свои трансцендентные игры и делает это лишь для того, чтобы так привлечь к Себе обусловленные души и призвать их стать Его вечными слугами, друзьями, родителями или возлюбленными в трансцендентном мире, где Господь вечно отвечает взаимностью на это служение. В материальном мире служение проявляется искаженно и, прерываясь до срока, оставляет лишь горький опыт. Ввергнутое в иллюзию живое существо, обусловленное материальной природой, из-за невежества не может понять, что здесь, в материальном мире, все наши отношения временны и полны скверны. Такие отношения не помогут нам обрести вечное счастье, но если эти же отношения установить с Господом, то, покинув это материальное тело, мы перенесемся в трансцендентный мир и будем вечно связаны с Ним тем видом отношений, которого мы желаем. Поэтому женщины, с которыми Он жил как муж, не принадлежат к материальному миру, но вечно связаны с Ним трансцендентными супружескими отношениями, занимая положение, которого они достигли совершенным преданным служением. В этом их величие. Господь есть парам брахма, или Верховная Личность Бога. Обусловленные души ищут вечного счастья повсюду - не только на этой Земле, но и на других планетах по всей вселенной, так как по природе своей духовная искра способна путешествовать по всему творению Бога. Но, обусловленная материальными гунами, она пытается путешествовать в космосе на космических кораблях и потому не достигает места своего назначения. Закон тяготения сковывает ее, как кандалы - заключенного. С помощью других методов она может попасть куда угодно, но, даже достигнув высочайшей планеты, она не обретет того вечного счастья, которого ищет жизнь за жизнью. Однако, образумившись, она начинает искать счастья Брахмана, твердо зная, что безграничное счастье, которого она ищет, невозможно обрести в материальном мире. И Верховное Существо, Парабрахман, разумеется, тоже ищет Своего счастья не где-нибудь в материальном мире. Более того, все то, что нужно Ему для счастья, не находится в материальном мире. Он не безличен. Поскольку Он - предводитель и Высшее Существо среди бесчисленных живых существ, Он не может быть безличным. Он такой же как мы и обладает всеми склонностями индивидуальных живых существ во всей их полноте. Он женится, как и мы, но Его брак отличен от мирского и не ограничивается опытом, который мы приобретаем в обусловленном состоянии. Следовательно, Его жены только кажутся мирскими женщинами, на самом же деле они - трансцендентные освобожденные души, совершенные проявления внутренней энергии Господа.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 1.11.36

уддама-бхава-пишунамала-валгу-хаса-
вридавалока-нихато мадано 'пи йасам
 саммухйа чапам аджахат прамадоттамас та
йасйендрийам виматхитум кухакаир на шекух

 уддама - очень печальное; бхава - выражение; пишуна - волнующие; амала - безупречные; валгу-хаса - прекрасная улыбка; врида - уголками глаз; авалока - глядя; нихатах - побеждали; маданах - Купидон (или амадана - обладающий великим терпением Шива); апи - также; йасам - чьи; саммухйа - будучи побежден; чапам - лук; аджахат - отбросил; прамада - сводящая с ума женщина; уттамах - в высшей степени; та - все; йасйа - чьи; индрийам - чувства; виматхитум - беспокоить; кухакаих - магическими уловками; на - никогда; шекух - был способен.

 Прекрасные улыбки цариц и взгляды, которые они бросали украдкой, были чисты и волнующи. Они были способны покорить самого Купидона, заставив его в отчаянии бросить свой лук, и даже стойкий Шива мог пасть их жертвой, и все же, невзирая на их волшебные чары и привлекательность, они не могли взволновать чувства Господа.

 КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Путь спасения, то есть путь возвращения к Богу, строго запрещает общение с женщинами, и вся система санатана-дхармы или варнашрама-дхармы запрещает или ограничивает общение с женщинами. Как же тогда можно признавать Верховной Личностью Бога того, кто привязан более чем к шестнадцати тысячам жен? Этот уместный вопрос вполне может возникнуть у любознательных людей, действительно стремящихся постичь трансцендентную природу Верховного Господа. И чтобы ответить на подобные вопросы, мудрецы Наимишаранйи в этом и последующих стихах обсудили трансцендентные качества Господа. Из этого стиха следует, что те женщины своей привлекательностью могли сразить Купидона или даже самого стойкого из стойких, Господа Шиву, но не могли завладеть чувствами Господа. Занятие Купидона - возбуждать материальное вожделение. Возбужденная стрелой Купидона, вся вселенная приходит в движение. Деятельность мира вертится вокруг влечения друг к другу мужчины и женщины. Мужчина ищет супругу, отвечающую его вкусам, а женщина ищет себе подходящего мужчину. Это является побудительной причиной в любой деятельности. И как только мужчина соединяется с женщиной, половые отношения сразу же накрепко замыкают материальные оковы на живом существе. В результате привязанности и мужчины, и женщины к родному дому, родине, потомству, обществу, дружбе и накоплению богатства образуется ложное поле деятельности, и таким образом проявляется ложное, но неослабевающее влечение к исполненному страданий бренному материальному существованию. Поэтому тем, кто следует путем спасения и хочет вернуться домой, обратно к Богу, все писания особенно советуют избавиться от этого непременного атрибута материальной привязанности. А это возможно только в общении с преданными Господа, которых называют махатмами. Купидон пускает в живое существо свои стрелы, заставляя его сходить с ума по противоположному полу независимо от того, действительно ли прекрасна другая сторона. Проделки Купидона не прекращаются даже в обществах, члены которых подобны животным и выглядят отвратительно с точки зрения цивилизованных народов. Таким образом, влияние Купидона распространяется даже на самые отвратительные формы жизни, не говоря уже о прекрасных и совершенных. Господь Шива, считающийся самым стойким, тоже был сражен его стрелой, и безумно влюбился в воплощение Господа, Мохини, признав себя побежденным. Однако сам Купидон был пленен сдержанным и волнующим поведением богинь процветания и в отчаянии бросил лук и стрелы - так прекрасны и привлекательны были жены Господа Кришны. И все же они не могли взволновать трансцендентные чувства Господа. Это объясняется тем, что Господь - всесовершенный атмарама, самодостаточный. Для Своего личного удовлетворения Ему не требуется никакая посторонняя помощь. Следовательно, царицы не могли удовлетворить Господа своей женской привлекательностью, но они удовлетворили Его своей искренней любовью и служением. Они могли удовлетворить Господа только беспримесным трансцендентным любовным служением, и Господь в ответ на это был рад обращаться с ними как со Своими женами. Таким образом, довольный лишь их беспримесным служением, Господь отвечал на него как верный муж. Другой причины для того, чтобы становиться мужем стольких женщин у Него не было. Он - муж всех, но тем, кто признает Его таковым, Он отвечает взаимностью. Эту беспримесную любовь к Господу нельзя сравнивать с мирским вожделением. Она полностью трансцендентна. И сдержанность, которую чисто по-женски демонстрировали царицы, тоже была трансцендентной, поскольку их чувства были проявлением трансцендентного экстаза. В предыдущем стихе уже говорилось, что Господь казался обычным мужем, но в действительности Его отношения со Своими женами были трансцендентными, чистыми и необусловленными гунами материальной природы.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 1.11.37

там айам манйате локо
хй асангам апи сангинам
 атмаупамйена мануджам
вйапринванам йато 'будхах

 там - о Господе Кришне; айам - все они (заурядные люди); манйате - фантазируют; локах - обусловленные души; хи - несомненно; асангам - непривязанный; апи - вопреки; сангинам - подверженная; атма - душа; аупамйена - по сравнению с душой; мануджам - заурядный человек; вйапринванам - занятый; йатах - по причине; абудхах - по невежеству.

 Обыкновенные материалистичные обусловленные души полагают, что Господь является одной из них. По невежеству они думают, что материя воздействует на Господа, хотя в действительности Он не привязан к ней.

 КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Здесь заслуживает особого внимания слово абудхах. Только по своему невежеству глупые мирские спорщики неверно понимают Верховного Господа и распространяют свои глупые измышления среди наивных людей с помощью пропаган ды. Верховный Господь Шри Кришна есть изначальная предвечная Личность Бога, и когда Его могли видеть все, Он являл все Свое божественное могущество во всех сферах деятельности. Как мы уже объясняли в первом стихе «Шримад-Бхагаватам», Он полностью независим и волен поступать как Ему вздумается, но все Его действия исполнены блаженства, знания и вечности. Только глупые обыватели заблуждаются на Его счет, не ведая о Его вечной форме знания и блаженства, существование которой подтверждают «Бхагавад-гита» и Упанишады. Его различные энергии действуют в естественной последовательности по совершенному плану, а Он, совершая все действия посредством Своих различных энергий, вечно остается верховным независимым. Когда Он по Своей беспри чинной милости к живым существам нисходит в материальный мир, Он делает это посредством Своей энергии. Он никак не обусловлен материальными гунами природы и приходит сюда таким, какой Он есть изначально. Спекулятивные мыслители не понимают, что Он - Верховная Личность, и считают, что нет ничего выше безличного аспекта необъяснимого Брахмана. Такие представления - тоже порождение обусловленной жизни, поскольку эти мыслители не способны выйти за пределы своих собственных возможностей. Следовательно, тот, кто считает Господа обладающим возможностями того же порядка, что и он сам, всего лишь ординарный человек. Такого человека нельзя убедить в том, что гуны материальной природы не могут влиять на Личность Бога. Он не в состоянии понять, что зараженная материя никак не может повлиять на солнце. Спекулятивные мыслители оценивают любое явление с точки зрения своего эмпирического знания. Таким образом, полагая, что в браке Господь подобен обыкновенному человеку, они думают, что Он один из них, забывая о том, что Господь может жениться сразу более чем на шестнадцати тысячах женщин. Из-за своих ничтожных познаний они видят одну сторону медали, не веря другой. Это означает, что только по своему невежеству они считают Господа Кришну подобным себе и делают собственные абсурдные выводы, не соответствующие точке зрения «Шримад-Бхагаватам».

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 1.11.38

этад ишанам ишасйа
пракрити-стхо 'пи тад-гунаих
 на йуджйате садатма-стхаир
йатха буддхис тад-ашрайа

 этат - эта; ишанам - божественность; ишасйа - Личности Бога; пракрити-стхах - в контакте с материальной природой; апи - вместо; тат-гунаих - качествами; на - никогда; йуджйате - не подвергается воздействию; сада атма-стхаих - пребывающими в вечности; йатха - как; буддхих - разум; тат - Господа; ашрайа - те, кто пребывает под покровительством.

 В этом божественность Личности Бога: на Него не влияют качества материальной природы, даже если Он соприкасается с ними. Преданные, нашедшие прибежище в Господе, также не попадают под влияние материальных качеств.

 КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В Ведах и ведических писаниях (шрути и смрити) утверждается, что в Боге нет ничего материального. Так как Он - верховный сознающий, Он полностью трансцендентен (ниргуна). Хари, Личность Бога, - это высшая трансцендентная личность, находящаяся вне сферы влияния материи. Это подтверждает даже Ачарйа Шанкара. Кто-то может возразить: «Пусть Его отношения с богинями процветания трансцендентны, но как быть с Его отношениями с династией Йаду, с рождением в этой семье или с убийством атеистов, например, Джарасандхи и других асуров, ведь все это происходило в непосредственном контакте с гунами материальной природы?» Ответить на это можно так: божественная природа Личности Бога никогда и ни при каких обстоятельствах не вступает в контакт с качествами материальной природы. Эти качества действительно связаны с Ним, поскольку Он - изначальный источник всего сущего, но Он не подвержен воздействию этих качеств. Поэтому Он известен как Йогешвара, владыка мистической силы, или, иначе говоря, всемогущий. Даже Его сведущие преданные не попадают под влияние материальных гун. Все шесть великих Госвами Вриндавана происходили из очень богатых и знатных семей, но когда они приняли образ жизни нищих отшельников во Вриндаване, то могло показаться, что они живут в жалких условиях. На самом же деле, с точки зрения духовных ценностей, не было никого богаче их. Почести или оскорбления, голод или сытость, сон или бодрствование, которые являются проявлениями действия трех гун материальной природы, не могут повлиять на таких маха-бхагават, хотя они и действуют среди людей. Иногда некоторые из них могут быть заняты мирской деятельностью, но она не оказывает на них влияния. Пока человек не достиг такой бесстрастности, нельзя считать, что он находится на трансцендентном плане. Бог и Его спутники находятся на одном трансцендентном уровне, и их величие всегда освящает действие йогамайи, внутренней энергии Господа. Преданные Господа всегда трансцендентны, даже если им иногда случается пасть. Господь подчеркивает в «Бхагавад-гите» (9.30), что беспримесного преданного, даже если он из-за своего прежнего материального загрязнения оступается, все равно следует считать всецело трансцендентным, потому что он полностью погружен в преданное служение Господу. Господь всегда защищает его, так как он служит Ему, и его падение следует считать случайным и временным. Это положение исправится очень быстро.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 1.11.39

там менире 'бала мудхах
страинам чанувратам рахах
 апрамана-видо бхартур
ишварам матайо йатха

 там - о Господе Шри Кришне; менире - считали само собой разумеющимся; абалах - изнеженные; мудхах - из простодушия; страинам - подвластный жене; ча - также; анувратам - последователь; рахах - уединенное место; апрамана-видах - не сознающие степени величия; бхартух - их супруга; ишварам - высшего правителя; матайах - положение; йатха - как такового.

 Эти простодушные и слабые женщины действительно думали, что их любимый муж, Господь Шри Кришна, подчиняется им и следует за ними. Они не представляли себе полностью величия своего мужа, так же, как атеисты не знают о том, что Он - верховный повелитель.

 КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Даже трансцендентные жены Господа Шри Кришны не сознавали полностью безмерного величия Господа. Но это неведение нельзя сравнить с мирским, так как оно является проявлением действия внутренней энергии Господа в обмене эмоциями между Господом и Его вечными спутниками. Господь может играть в трансцендентных взаимоотношениях пять ролей: владельца, господина, друга, сына и возлюбленного - и в каждой из этих игр Он самозабвенно исполняет Свою роль с помощью йогамайи, Своей внутренней энергии. С мальчиками-пастушками и даже с такими друзьями, как Арджуна, Он безукоризненно исполняет роль друга, равного им. В присутствии Йашодаматы Он прилежно играет Свою роль сына, в присутствии пастушек - возлюбленного, а в присутствии цариц Двараки - мужа. Такие преданные Господа никогда не думают о Нем как о Всевышнем, а считают Его обыкновенным другом, любимым сыном, возлюбленным или дорогим сердцу мужем. Таковы отношения между Господом и Его трансцендентными преданными, которые являются Его спутниками в духовном небе, где находятся бесчисленные планеты Вайкунтхи. Когда Господь нисходит в материальный мир, вместе с Ним приходит и Его окружение, чтобы явить полную картину трансцендентного мира, где царят чистая любовь и преданность Господу, не имеющие ни малейшего оттенка мирского стремления господствовать над Его творением. Все эти преданные Господа - свободные души, совершенные проявления пограничной или внутренней энергии, полностью свободные от влияния внешней энергии. Внутренняя энергия Господа Кришны заставила Его жен забыть о неизмеримом величии Господа, чтобы в их взаимоотношениях не было никакой фальши, и они считали само собой разумеющимся, что Господь - их покорный муж, всегда подчиняющийся им, когда они остаются наедине. Иначе говоря, даже личные спутники Господа не знают Его в совершенстве, так что же могут знать о Его трансцендентном величии спекулятивные мыслители или авторы диссертаций? Спекулятивные мыслители отстаивают различные положения, утверждая, что Он становится причиной творения, составляющими частями творения или материальной и действенной причиной творения и т.д., но все это - лишь частичное знание Господа. Фактически, они столь же невежественны, как и обыватели. Господа можно познать лишь по Его милости, и никак иначе. Но поскольку отношения Господа со Своими женами основаны на чистой трансцендентной любви и преданности, все Его жены пребывают на трансцендентном плане, которого не может коснуться материальная скверна.

----------


## Анджи

> 1) Кришна - расика-шекхара, лучший из тех, кто наслаждается расами, в том числе и безусловно супружеской расой. 16 000 это не предел, на танец раса собираются МИЛЛИОНЫ гопи. Наслаждение духовными расами - это главное занятие Кришны, и нам как Его преданным это очень по душе.


 А что при этом испытывают и думают МИЛЛИОНЫ мужей гопи?

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> А что при этом испытывают и думают МИЛЛИОНЫ мужей гопи?


муж это не степень собственности, это степень ответвенности. Размышление о танце гопи и Кришны погружает чистых преданных в океан блаженства и наслождения.

----------


## Анджи

> муж это не степень собственности, это степень ответвенности. Размышление о танце гопи и Кришны погружает чистых преданных в океан блаженства и наслождения.


 Вопрос был не об этом. Вы женаты?

----------


## jivaji

Так они ж об этом кагбе не знают  :smilies: .

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> Вопрос был не об этом. Вы женаты?


я не знаю, не имею представления о своей изначальной духовной форме, иногда мне сдается, что эта форма - обезьянка, ну знаете какими бывают обезьяны, небольшая такая. Душа имеет такое положение, что ни в духовном ни материальном мире ей ничего не принадлежит, ну кроме последствий за свои поступки. А нет вру, мы можем обладать любовью к Кришне, ну и пожалуй наши личные качества у нас не отнять.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

В духовном мире у гопи мужей нет. Все только думают, что у них есть мужья.

----------


## Анджи

> В духовном мире у гопи мужей нет. Все только думают, что у них есть мужья.


Можете дать ссылку на источник? А в материальном мире мужья есть?

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> А что при этом испытывают и думают МИЛЛИОНЫ мужей гопи?


Они думают, что гопи спят в своих постелях рядом с ними, что испытывают понятия не имею... Они пребывают под влиянием лила-майи, создающей для них точные копии их жен.

Лила-майа хранит их неприкосновенность ради Кришны, даже тень их мужей не касается их, а когда в шастрах говорится об их детях, то это по мнению Вишванатхи Чакраварти - их младшие братья и сестры или дети их родственников. 

Это положение существует как в нитья-лиле, так и в бхаума-лиле.

----------


## Анджи

> Они думают, что гопи спят в своих постелях рядом с ними, что испытывают понятия не имею... Они пребывают под влиянием лила-майи, создающей для них точные копии их жен.
> 
> Лила-майа хранит их неприкосновенность ради Кришны, даже тень их мужей не касается их, а когда в шастрах говорится об их детях, то это по мнению Вишванатхи Чакраварти - их младшие братья и сестры или дети их родственников. 
> 
> Это положение существует как в нитья-лиле, так и в бхаума-лиле.


 Большое спасибо, но все таки хотелось бы узнать о том, что испытывали мужья. Почему супружеская измена является высшим проявлением божественной любви?

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Почему супружеская измена является высшим проявлением божественной любви?


Понятие о супружеской измене Ачарьями в данном контексте обсуждается исключительно, как принесение гопи в жертву своей стри-дхармы, своего доброго имени ради любви к Кришне.

Когда речь идет о пракия-расе, то вся соль в том, что возлюбленная формально принадлежит другому, что вносит в отношения дополнительную остроту.

О том, что чувствовали или не чувствовали мужья гопи предоставим рассуждать мирским моралистам, чем они (идиоты) обычно с удовольствием и занимаются, считая культ Шри Шри Радхи-Кришны аморальным.

Паракия-раса - это АБСОЛЮТНО ТРАНСЦЕНДЕНТНОЕ явление не имеющее НИЧЕГО ОБЩЕГО с мирской супружеской изменой.

----------


## Анджи

> Понятие о супружеской измене Ачарьями в данном контексте обсуждается исключительно, как принесение гопи в жертву своей стри-дхармы, своего доброго имени ради любви к Кришне.
> 
> Когда речь идет о пракия-расе, то вся соль в том, что возлюбленная формально принадлежит другому, что вносит в отношения дополнительную остроту.
> 
> О том, что чувствовали или не чувствовали мужья гопи предоставим рассуждать мирским моралистам, чем они (идиоты) обычно с удовольствием и занимаются, считая культ Шри Шри Радхи-Кришны аморальным.
> 
> Паракия-раса - это АБСОЛЮТНО ТРАНСЦЕНДЕНТНОЕ явление не имеющее НИЧЕГО ОБЩЕГО с мирской супружеской изменой.


Воздержусь от дальнейших вопросов, а то вы и мне диагноз поставите. :cool:

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Большое спасибо, но все таки хотелось бы узнать о том, что испытывали мужья. Почему супружеская измена является высшим проявлением божественной любви?


Сейчас вроде тоже жены не имена мужей на четках повторяют.  Жены поклоняются Богу, не мужьям и все нормально себя чувствуют.  Долг мужа помочь жене осознать  Бога. Т.е. эти действия не характеризуются просто названием "супружеская измена"  здесь другая платформа.

----------


## Анджи

> Сейчас вроде тоже жены не имена мужей на четках повторяют.  Жены поклоняются Богу, не мужьям и все нормально себя чувствуют.  Долг мужа помочь жене осознать  Бога.


 Я и не спорю с этим, но вопрос был про мужей гопи.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Я и не спорю с этим, но вопрос был про мужей гопи.


Согласно философии Гаудия Вайшнавизма, есть единственный настоящий мужчина или муж - Пуруша - Шри Кришна, все остальные попадают в категорию пракрити, Его энергий.

----------


## vedamurti das

> Я и не спорю с этим, но вопрос был про мужей гопи.


Мы все ещё не доросли до таких вопросов.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Да, попытки спроецировать на самые сокровенные лилы Кришны мирские эмоции, типа ревности обычных мирских мужей, вряд ли поможет понять сокровенные полностью духовные эмоции, которые вовлечены в эти лилы. Только на первый взгляд эти лилы кажутся чем-то похожим на то, что происходит в материальном мире. Но материальная реальность - лишь искаженное отражение изначальной духовной реальности.

----------


## Анджи

> Согласно философии Гаудия Вайшнавизма, есть единственный настоящий мужчина или муж - Пуруша - Шри Кришна, все остальные попадают в категорию пракрити, Его энергий.


 Если уж вы это написали, то напишите пожалуйста, как это относится к вопросу.

----------


## Анджи

> Мы все ещё не доросли до таких вопросов.


 Доросли слушать и читать, но не доросли спрашивать. Странное положение!

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Если уж вы это написали, то напишите пожалуйста, как это относится к вопросу.


Это было к вопросу про "мужей" гопи. Что настоящий муж (Пуруша) один, это Кришна.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шастры не описывают подробно чувства "мужей" гопи. А самим выдумывать не хочется. Но одно ясно, все что мы можем себе надумать по поводу того, что думают или чувствуют "мужья" гопи, едва ли соответсвует действительности.

НЕ стоит пытаться понять Лилу с точки зрения мирских реалий. Это бесполезно.

----------


## Анджи

> Это было к вопросу про "мужей" гопи. Что настоящий муж (Пуруша) один, это Кришна.


 Так у гопи были мужья или нет?

----------


## Анджи

> Шастры не описывают чувства "мужей" гопи. А самим выдумывать не хочется. Но одно ясно, все что мы можем себе надумать по поводу того, что думают или чувствуют "мужья" гопи, едва ли соответсвует действительности.
> 
> НЕ стоит пытаться понять Лилу с точки зрения мирских реалий. Это бесполезно.


 В шастрах нет описания чувств тех кто участвует в играх Кришны?

----------


## vedamurti das

> В шастрах нет описания чувств тех кто участвует в играх Кришны?





> Доросли слушать и читать, но не доросли спрашивать. Странное положение!


Не доросли ни слушать, ни читать, ни спрашивать, ни отвечать.




> Так у гопи были мужья или нет?


Не важно.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 5.18.19
стрийо вратаис тва хришикешварам свато
хй арадхйа локе патим ашасате 'нйам
тасам на те ваи парипантй апатйам
прийам дханайумши йато 'сва-тантрах

стрийах — женщины; вратаих — соблюдением постов и других обетов; тва — Тебя; хришикешварам — Верховного Господа, повелителя чувств; сватах — по Твоей воле; хи — несомненно; арадхйа — поклоняясь; локе — в мире; патим — мужа; ашасате — просят; анйам — другого; тасам — тех (женщин); на — не; те — они (мужья); ваи — поистине; парипанти — опекают; апатйам — потомство; прийам — очень дорогое; дхана — богатство; айумши — продолжительность жизни; йатах — потому что; асва-тантрах — зависимы.

О Господь, Ты — властитель всех чувств, и Ты воистину независим. Поэтому те женщины, что поклоняются Тебе, неукоснительно исполняя религиозные обеты лишь ради того, чтобы найти себе мужа, способного удовлетворять потребности их чувств, безусловно, пребывают в плену иллюзии. Они не понимают, что такой муж не в силах по-настоящему защитить ни их самих, ни их детей. Он не может подарить им долгую, безбедную жизнь, ибо сам находится во власти гун природы, последствий своей деятельности и времени, которые, в свою очередь, целиком подвластны Тебе.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Эти слова богини Лакшмидеви (Рамы) проникнуты жалостью к тем женщинам, которые поклоняются Господу, стремясь обрести хорошего мужа. Они мечтают о детях, богатстве, долгой жизни и прочих благах, которые сделают их счастливыми, однако зачастую все складывается совсем иначе. Их так называемые мужья находятся во власти законов материального мира, установленных Верховной Личностью Бога. Нередко бывает, что человек, зависящий от последствий своих прошлых поступков, не в состоянии дать жене и детям даже самое необходимое, не говоря уже о богатстве и долгой жизни. Поэтому единственный настоящий супруг любой женщины — это Кришна, верховный супруг. Гопи, будучи душами свободными от материальной скверны, понимали это и потому, отвергнув своих земных мужей, избрали своим истинным мужем Кришну. Кришна — истинный муж не только гопи, но и всех остальных душ. Каждый должен уяснить, что Кришна — муж всех живых существ. Согласно «Бхагавад-гите», все живые существа — это пракрити (женское начало), а не пуруша (мужское начало). Слово пуруша в «Бхагавад-гите» (10.12) указывает исключительно на Кришну:

парам брахма парам дхама
павитрам парамам бхаван
пурушам шашватам дивйам
ади-девам аджам вибхум

«Ты — Верховный Брахман, Ты — высшее начало, Ты — высшая обитель и очистительная сила, Ты — Абсолютная Истина, вечная божественная личность. Ты — предвечный Господь, трансцендентный и нерожденный, и Ты — живущая во всем красота».
Кришна — изначальный пуруша, а все живые существа — пракрити. Таким образом, Кришна — это тот, кто наслаждается, а живые существа призваны доставлять Ему наслаждение. Поэтому любая женщина, которая ищет себе материального мужа, способного защитить ее, а также любой мужчина, желающий стать мужем той или иной женщины, находятся во власти иллюзии. Обязанность мужа — надежно защищать жену и детей и обеспечивать их всем необходимым. Однако материальный муж не способен на это, ибо он связан своей кармой. Кармана даива-нетрена: условия жизни, в которых он оказывается, определяются его прошлыми поступками. Поэтому тот, кто самонадеянно думает, что может надежно защитить свою жену, заблуждается. Единственный муж — это Кришна, а значит, материальные супружеские отношения не могут быть абсолютными. Впрочем, Кришна очень милостив: поскольку у нас есть желание иметь мужа или жену, Он дает мужчине так называемую жену, а женщине — так называемого мужа, чтобы они были удовлетворены. В «Ишопанишад» сказано: тена тйактена бхунджитха — каждому Господь выделяет его долю. Но при этом все живые существа относятся к пракрити, то есть имеют женскую природу, и единственный их муж — Кришна.

экале ишвара кришна, ара саба бхритйа
йаре йаичхе начайа, се таичхе каре нритйа
ч.-ч., Ади, 5.142

Кришна — это изначальный господин, или муж, каждого, а все остальные живые существа, приняв облик так называемых мужей или жен, действуют, послушные Его воле. Так называемый муж может предаваться со своей женой чувственным наслаждениям, однако его чувствами управляет Хришикеша, повелитель чувств, поэтому именно Он является истинным мужем.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 5.18.20
са ваи патих сйад акутобхайах свайам
самантатах пати бхайатурам джанам
са эка эветаратха митхо бхайам
наиватма-лабхад адхи манйате парам

сах — он; ваи — действительно; патих — муж; сйат — был бы; акутах-бхайах — тот, кто никого не боится; свайам — самодостаточный; самантатах — полностью; пати — защищает; бхайа- атурам — охваченного страхом; джанам — человека; сах — он; эках — один; эва — только; итаратха — иначе; митхах — взаимно; бхайам — страх; на — не; эва — поистине; атма-лабхат — чем постижение Тебя; адхи — выше; манйате — признается; парам — другое.

Только тот, кто сам не ведает страха и способен полностью избавить от страха всех, кому грозит опасность, имеет право стать мужем и защитником. Поэтому, о мой Господь, Ты — единственный муж на свете, и никто другой не достоин называться мужем. Не будь Ты единственным мужем, Тебя преследовал бы страх. Мудрецы, изучившие все Веды, считают, что Ты — господин всех и каждого и что нет лучшего мужа и защитника, чем Ты.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В этом стихе объясняется истинное предназначение мужа или защитника. Многие становятся мужьями, опекунами, правителями или политическими лидерами, не зная, какая ответственность лежит на том, кто занимает такое положение. На этой планете, а также в других частях вселенной есть много людей, которые выступают в роли мужей, чьих-либо покровителей или политических лидеров, но спустя какое-то время по воле Верховного Господа они лишаются этого положения. Поэтому истинно образованные и духовно развитые люди не признают никаких иных лидеров, мужей или опекунов, кроме Верховного Господа.
Господь Кришна говорит в «Бхагавад-гите» (18.66): ахам твам сарва-папебхйо мокшайишйами — «Я избавлю тебя от всех грехов». Кришна никого не боится, — наоборот, все трепещут перед Ним. Поэтому Он способен по-настоящему защитить подвластные Ему живые существа. Все так называемые народные вожди или диктаторы целиком находятся во власти материальной природы, а значит, не могут надежно защитить своих подопечных, несмотря на все свои хвастливые обещания. На те видух свартха-гатим хи вишнум: люди не знают, что истинного успеха в жизни достигнет только тот, кто признает своим господином Бога, Верховную Личность. Вместо того чтобы обманывать себя и других, выступая в роли всемогущих благодетелей, все политические лидеры, мужья и опекуны должны распространять сознание Кришны, чтобы каждый понял, как отдать себя под покровительство верховного супруга, Кришны.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10 песнь, глава 1 (заключение):

Разница между двумя майями — йогамайей и махамайей — объясняется следующим образом. Раса-лила Кришны с гопи, а также иллюзия гопи относительно их мужей, свекров и тому подобных родственников были устроены йогамайей при полном отсутствии влияния махамайи . Чтобы доказать это, достаточно привести слова «Бхагаватам»: йогамайам упашритах . С другой стороны, асуры во главе с Шалвой и такие кшатрии, как Дурьйодхана, у которых не появилось стремления служить Кришне даже после того, как они увидели Его вселенскую форму и то, что Он летает на Гаруде, не могли понять, что Кришна — Верховная Личность Бога. Они тоже находились в заблуждении, но оно было вызвано махамайей . Таким образом, майю, которая уводит человека дальше от Верховной Личности Бога, называют джадамайей, а ту майю, которая действует на трансцендентном уровне, называют йогамайей . Когда Кришна освободил Махараджу Нанду из плена Варуны, Махараджа Нанда увидел величие Кришны, но все равно продолжал считать Кришну своим сыном. Такие чувства родительской любви в духовном мире — это проявления йогамайи, а не джадамайи, или махамайи . Таково мнение Шрилы Вишванатхи чакраварти Тхакура.

----------


## Aniruddha das

TEXT 37

nasuyan khalu krsnaya
mohitas tasya mayaya
manyamanah sva-parsva-sthan
svan svan daran vrajaukasah

SYNONYMS
na asuyan -- were not jealous; khalu -- even; krsnaya -- against Krsna; mohitah -- bewildered; tasya -- His; mayaya -- by the spiritual potency of illusion; manyamanah -- thinking; sva-parsva -- at their own sides; sthan -- standing; svan svan -- each their own; daran -- wives; vraja-okasah -- the cowherd men of Vraja.

TRANSLATION
The cowherd men, bewildered by Krsna's illusory potency, thought their wives had remained home at their sides. Thus they did not harbor any jealous feelings against Him.

PURPORT

Because the gopis loved Krsna exclusively, Yogamaya protected their relationship with the Lord at all times, even though they were married. Srila Visvanatha Cakravarti quotes from the Ujjvala-nilamani as follows:
maya-kalpita-tadrk-stri
silanenanusuyubhih
na jatu vraja-devinam
patibhih saha sangamah
"The gopis' jealous husbands consorted not with their wives but with doubles manufactured by Maya. Thus these men never actually had any intimate contact with the divine ladies of Vraja." The gopis are the internal energy of the Lord and can never belong to any other living being. Krsna arranged their apparent marriage to other men simply to create the excitement of parakiya-rasa, the love between a married woman and her paramour. These activities are absolutely pure because they are the Lord's pastimes, and saintly persons since time immemorial have relished these supreme spiritual events.

SB 10.33.38

>>> Ref. VedaBase => SB 10.33.38

Пастухи, введенные в заблуждение иллюзорной энергией Кришны, думали, что их жены остались дома рядом с ними. Таким образом, они не испытывали никакой ревности к Нему. 

Комментарий:
Поскольку гопи любили исключительно Кришну, Йогамайа всегда защищала их отношения с Господом, даже хотя они были замужем. Шрила Вишванатха Чакратварти  цитирует из Удджвала-ниламани:

"Ревнивые мужья гопи имели отношения не со своими женами, а с двойниками созданными Майей. Таким образом эти мужчины никогда не имели интимных контактов с божественными девушками Враджа". Гопи - это внутренняя энергия Господа, и они никогда не могут принадлежать ни одному другому живому существу. Кришна устроил их кажущиеся браки с другими мужчинами просто для того, чтобы создать волнение паракия-расы, любви между зумужней женщиной и ее любовником. Эти действия абсолютно чисты, поскольку являются играми Господа, и святые люди с незапамятных времен наслаждаются этими высшими духовными событиями.

----------


## Aniruddha das

According to Srila Visvanatha Cakravarti, although the gopis of Vrndavana were apparently married, their husbands actually had no contact whatsoever with their supremely attractive qualities of form, taste, fragrance, sound, touch and so on. Rather, their husbands merely presumed, "These are our wives." In other words, by Lord Krsna's spiritual potency, the gopis existed entirely for His pleasure, and Krsna loved them in the mood of a paramour. In fact, the gopis were manifestations of Krsna's internal nature, His supreme pleasure potency, and on the spiritual platform they attracted the Lord by their pure love.

>>> Ref. VedaBase => SB 10.46.6


ШБ 10.46.6 (комментарий)

По мнению Шрилы Вишванатхи Чакраварти, хотя Вриндаванские гопи были казалось бы замужем, их мужья не имели никакого контакта с их в высшей степени привлекательными качествами форм, вкуса, аромата, звука, осязания и т.д. Скорее, их мужья просто предполагали: "Это наши жены". Другими словами, благодаря духовной энергии Господа Кришны, гопи существовали полностью для Его наслаждения, и Кришна любил их в настроении любовника. В действительности, гопи были проявлениями внутренней природы Кришны, Его высшей энергии наслаждения, и на духовном уровне они привлекали Господа своей чистой любовью.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Another important point is that none of the gopis who danced with Krsna were in their material bodies. They danced with Krsna in their spiritual bodies. All their husbands thought that their wives were sleeping by their sides. The so-called husbands of the gopis were already enamored with the influence of the external energy of Krsna; so by dint of this very energy they could not understand that their wives had gone to dance with Krsna. What then is the basis of accusing Krsna of dancing with others' wives? The bodies of the gopis, which were their husbands', were lying in bed, but the spiritual parts and parcels of Krsna were dancing with Him. Krsna is the supreme person, the whole spirit, and He danced with the spiritual bodies of the gopis. There is therefore no reason to accuse Krsna in any way.

>>> Ref. VedaBase => KB 33: Description of the Rasa Dance

Книга о Кришне глава 33, Описание Танца Раса

Другой важный момент заключается в том, что все  гопи, которые танцевали с Кришной, не находилась в материальных телах. Они танцевали с Кришной в духовных телах. Все их мужья думали, что их жены спали рядом с ними. Эти так называемые мужья гопи находились под воздействием внешней энергии Кришны, и благодаря этой энергии они не могли понять, что их жены ушли танцевать с Кришной. На каком основании Кришну обвиняют в том, что Он танцевал с чужими женами? Тела гопи, собственность их мужей, лежали в постелях, но духовные частицы Кришны танцевали с Ним. Кришна - Верховная Личность, полное духовное целое, и Он танцевал с духовными телами гопи. Поэтому нет никакой причины в чем бы то ни было обвинять Кришну.

----------


## Aniruddha das

"Parakiya-bhava is sustained in Goloka by abhimana, spiritual conception. In Vraja-Gokula, Abhimanyu and the other gopas are avataras of their respective abhimana in Goloka. In Vraja-Gokula these gopas take birth and become the husbands of the gopis in order to foster the pastimes of Krsna, making Krsna the upapati and essential nayaka of vraja-lila. Similarly, far beyond the reach of the external material nature, in the transcendental abode of Goloka, all the varieties of abhimana fully nurture rasa. In Gokula, manifest within this material universe, the abhimanas of Goloka demonstrate their individual existence when Yogamaya arranges for them to take birth. For the gopis, this creates the experience of being married; however, in their eternal love for Krsna, the vraja-gopis transgress the strictures of marriage, and thus parakiya-rasa is fully nurtured in Gokula. This is all the play of Yogamaya."

>>> Ref. VedaBase => JDH 32: Madhurya-rasa, Part Two

Джайва дхарма 32, Мадхурья раса часть 2

"Паракия бхава поддерживается на Голоке благодаря абхиману, духовной концепции. Во Враджа-Гокуле Абхиманью и другие гопы являются аватарами их соответствующих абхиманов на Голоке. Во Враджа-Гокуле эти гопы рождаются и становятся мужьями гопи, чтобы способствовать играм Кришны, делая Кришну упапати (любовником) и главным наякой (героем) враджа-лилы. Подобным образом, далеко за пределами внешней материальной природы, в трансцендентной обители Голоке, все разнообразные абхиманы полностью питают расу. В Гокуле, проявленной в этой материальной вселенной, абхиманы Голоки проявляют свое существование, когда Йогамайа устраивает их рождение. Для гопи это создает опыт замужества, однако в своей вечной любви к Кришне, враджа-гопи нарушают брачные узы, и таким образом пракия-раса подпитывается в Гокуле. Все это игра Йогамайи".

----------


## Aniruddha das

"There is never an intimate conjugal relationship between the vraja-gopis and their so-called husbands. In truth, these contrived husbands are the avataras in Vraja-Gokula of the parodha-bhava of the gopis in Goloka. Their marriages are also mayika-pratyaya, illusory notions; hence, there is no question of the vraja-gopis being the wedded wives of these husbands, or in relationship to Krsna another's wife. Nevertheless, parodha-abhimana is eternally present within the hearts of the vraja-gopis. 
>>> Ref. VedaBase => JDH 32: Madhurya-rasa, Part Two

Джайва-дхарма 32

Между враджа-гопи и их так называемыми мужьями никогда не бывает интимных супружеских отношений. В действительности, эти выдуманные мужья во Врдажа-Гокуле являются аватарами пародха-бхавы гопи на Голоке.  Их браки являются майика-пратйайей, иллюзией, не может быть речи о том, что враджа-гопи являются женами этих мужей или о том, чтобы в отношении Кришны они были чужой женой. Тем не менее, пародха-абхимана вечно присутствует в сердцах враджа-гопи.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Так у гопи были мужья или нет?


Как описано выше, на Голоке  "мужья" гопи существуют лишь в форме абхимана - то есть концепции. А в Гокуле (проявлении Голоки в этой вселенной), эти абхиманы воплощаются в форме "мужей" гопи.  Подобно тому, как на Голоке рождение Кришны существует лишь в образе абхимана, концепции,  тогда как в Гокуле происходит "реальное" рождение Кришны.

----------


## Мирошниченко Вадим

Хари Кришна! Примите мои поклоны. Мой шикша гуру как-то приводил пример из жизни Шрилы Прабхупады.На одном публичном выступлении Шрилы Прабхупады на Западе, поднялся один  из учёных-теософов и задал каверзный вопрос; А не кажется Вам Свами что в так называемых лилах Кришны попахивает вожделением, похотью, вообщем аморальным поведением. Гопи которые покинули своих мужей и побежали в лес к Кришне, чтобы Кришна насладился ими в танце Раса. Эти 16 тысяч царевн... На что Шрила Прабхупада ответил коротко и глубоко; Вы неправильно расставляете приоритеты. На самом деле это мы, наслаждаемся чужими женами, а Кришна всегда своими.

----------


## Aziz

> *малограмМотные* христиане


 улыбнуло.. :rgunimagu:  Кришнаиты должны писать грамотно, а не граммотно. ))
А по теме - все души имеют женскую природу по отношению к Богу, изначальному и 100% мужчине.

----------


## Абакар

> Понятие о супружеской измене Ачарьями в данном контексте обсуждается исключительно, как принесение гопи в жертву своей стри-дхармы, своего доброго имени ради любви к Кришне....


В данном случае гопи жертвуют не своим именем, а именем мужа, потому что согласно ведической традиции женщина всегда под опекой либо отца, либо мужа, либо сына, и мужчина, как глава сеьми, несёт ответственность за всех, в т.ч. и за жену. Таким образом, может быть служение мужей гопи следует считать более возвышенным, чем служение самих гопи? Кроме того, в какой расе эти мужья по отношению к Кришне находятся? Кем они Ему приходятся? Слуги? Друзья?

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> Большое спасибо, но все таки хотелось бы узнать о том, что испытывали мужья. Почему супружеская измена является высшим проявлением божественной любви?


Мужья, как участники этой лилы и такие же частички Бога как и их жены испытывали счастье, это же очевидно. Жена и муж, или ребенок - это временные роли, которые мы играем. Это все игра, лила. Режиссер то один, а мы все думаем что это мы авторы пьесы и хотим аплодисментов себе. 

"* О "расах" материального мира*

_Бхактивинода Тхакур объясняет[1], что материальный мир является отражением мира духовного: то, что в духовном мире является самым высшим, в его отражении занимает низшее положение.

Так, мадхурья-раса, и особенно   паракия-раса , проявленная во Вриндаване, в духовном мире занимает самое высокое положение, в то время как ее искаженное отражение в материальном мире является низшей и самой оскверненной формой «любви».

В материальном мире из всех его рас высшей и наиболее редкой является материальная шанта-раса — философская созерцательность, отрешенность, умиротворение — это идеал, доступный только редким подвижникам и философам. Далее следует бескорыстное служение, служения как раса, то есть форма взаимоотношений. Хотя оно и доступно людям, но и его редко встретишь в материальном мире. Сакхья — бескорыстная и самоотверженная дружба встречается чуть более часто, однако материальная ватсалья уже распространена — все, так или иначе, любят своих детей.  И, наконец, супружеская любовь, в той или иной степени доступна каждому. Таким образом, извращенная мадхурья (или ади-раса) — самый дешевый товар в этом мире. Ватсалья требует минимальной квалификации, на сакхья-расу способны уже далеко не все, а материальная дасья-раса доступна лишь очень возвышенным философам типа А.Швейцера, посвящающим себя служению миру. И, наконец, самая редкая и наиболее высоко ценимая в материальном мире — шанта-раса. Представителей шанта-расы здесь меньше всего: это йоги, погруженные в себя, достигшие просветления.

Иерархия духовных рас диаметрально противоположна: духовная мадхурья-раса — высшее проявление чистой, бескорыстной любви души к Богу, тогда как шанта-раса полностью отсутствует в высших сферах духовного мира.

Являя Свои игры во Вриндаване, Господь Кришна раскрывает четыре из пяти существующих рас (во Врадже полностью отсутствуют нейтральные отношения). Однако принесенные Им четыре высшие расы духовного мира остались непонятыми людьми, поскольку развлечения Господа во Врадже слишком напоминали их земные отношения. До сих пор люди недоумевают: "Что это за Бог, который бьет горшки, крадет масло, танцует по ночам с чужими женами?!"

Шанта-раса царит на Брахмалоке, куда попадают йоги, погруженные в медитацию; Настроение дасья-расы преобладает на Вайкунтхе, где все пронизано благоговением и почтением перед Богом. Постижение величественного, могущественного и великолепного аспекта Бога называется айшварья-гьяной, и благочестивым людям этого мира нетрудно впитать в себя этот дух преклонения перед величием Бога.

Отношения, «отравленные» духом айшварьи, не привлекает Кришну, и чтобы научить людей подлинной любви к Богу, Сам Кришна приходит в образе Шри Чайтаньи._"



Как может быть супружеская измена с Тем, Кто является источником всего? Кому принадлежат все мужья и жены этого творения? Наши временные роли это только декорации. Разве Бог не выше жены, детей, родственников?  Например раньше в православии было нормой, что в конце жизни, когда дети уже вырастали, искренне верующие родители уходили в монастырь каяться до самой смерти, он в мужской, она в женский. Это разве измена?

Интересно что когда Христос действует как разлучник, это в христианском мире не вызывает вопросов.

 34 Не подумайте, что  Я   пришел  принести  мир  на землю;  не   мир   пришел   Я  принести, но меч,

35 ибо  Я   пришел   разлучить   сына  с отцом его, дочь  с   матерью  ее, и невестку со свекровью ее,

36 так что станут врагами человеку родственники его. (Мих.7.6)

37 Кто любит  отца  или мать больше, чем Меня, тот Меня недостоин; и кто любит  сына  или дочь больше, чем Меня, тот Меня не достоин

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

Царевны вызволенные из плена были обесчещены и не могли по ведическим законам выйти замуж.Они предались Кришне и получили Его себе в качестве мужа.Кришна ответил любовью на любовь и дал защиту предавшимся ему душам. Не смотря на их былые грехи и материальное положение.Как и обещал в БГ.

----------


## Мандалибхадра дас

> *а зачем Богу миллиарды джив?* 
> Кришна пришел на Землю лишь с одной целью - дарить Свою Любовь и милость Своим дорогим преданным. вот Он и дарил ее всем так как они хотели, для кого-то стал сыном, для кого-то другом, для кого-то возлюбленным, кому-то голову снёс - всё, как просили ))))
> то, как интерпретируют игры Верховного Господа малограммотные "христиане" - проблемы малограммотных "христиан".
> *граммотные* христиане знают, что ЛЮБАЯ Душа - невеста Господа.
> а невесты кем потом становятся? правильно, женами


Отличный ответ! Только слово "грамотный" грамотно пишется с одной буквой "м".

----------


## Мандалибхадра дас

> каждой женщине - по идеальному супругу!
> Кришна баро дойамой
> 
> и потом, как вы себе представляете, какой-нибуть "султан" говорил бы - "да даже у меня больше жен было..."


 :good:

----------


## Мандалибхадра дас

> 1) Кришна - расика-шекхара, лучший из тех, кто наслаждается расами, в том числе и безусловно супружеской расой. 16 000 это не предел, на танец раса собираются МИЛЛИОНЫ гопи. Наслаждение духовными расами - это главное занятие Кришны, и нам как Его преданным это очень по душе. Восстановление религии это поверхностная цель явления Кришны в материальном мире. 
> 
> 2) Нам абсолютно безразлично.... Нет вот так... АБСОЛЮТНО БЕЗРАЗЛИЧНО, что думают по этому поводу мирские моралисты. И как кто-бы то ни было это интерпретирует.


Ну, за всех-то не говорите, прабхуджи. Бхактивиноде Тхакуру было вовсе не безразлично. Он, как говорят христиане, претыкался из-за этого и поэтому горячо молился Кришне, прося  разъяснить ему Своё любвеобилие.
В остальном Ваш ответ безупречен. Надо будет взять его на заметку.

----------


## Мандалибхадра дас

> каждая из них впоследствии родила Кришне по 10 детей, *Наракасура же просто впустую тратил их время*


Фцытатнег.  :good:

----------


## Мандалибхадра дас

> Мы пришли в материальный мир, чтобы изображать из себя Кришну. И когда наши жалкие потуги оказываются неудачными, мы начинаем завидовать "почему это у Него столько жен, а у меня нет"


Будьте бдительны, прабхуджи. Вопрос задала матаджи. Ей, очевидно, не нужна жена.

----------


## Мандалибхадра дас

> А что при этом испытывают и думают МИЛЛИОНЫ мужей гопи?


Ну, Абхиманью не в восторге. Раса такая. Занятная. Немало лил построено на безуспешных попытках Абхиманью и его матери воспрепятствовать встречам Радхи и Кришны. Другими словами, они понимают, что что-то происходит, но ничего не могут поделать. Кришна же и Шримати Радхарани черпают наслаждение в том числе и в том, как ловко обводят вокруг пальца Абхиманью и престарелую Джатилу. Их отношения с Кришной представляют собой, по моему скромному мнению, разновидность дасьи.

----------


## Мандалибхадра дас

> Так они ж об этом кагбе не знают .


Но догадываются.  :crazy:

----------


## Мандалибхадра дас

> Паракия-раса - это АБСОЛЮТНО ТРАНСЦЕНДЕНТНОЕ явление не имеющее НИЧЕГО ОБЩЕГО с мирской супружеской изменой.


Это важно уяснить себе.

----------


## Мандалибхадра дас

> Согласно философии Гаудия Вайшнавизма, есть единственный настоящий мужчина или муж - Пуруша - Шри Кришна, все остальные попадают в категорию пракрити, Его энергий.


Вот именно.

----------


## Мандалибхадра дас

> На самом деле это мы, наслаждаемся чужими женами, а Кришна всегда своими.


Прохфессор наверняка не ожидал такого оборота. :biggrin1:

----------


## Gopikanta das

Тем не менее этих чужих жён Кришна создал специально для нас, чтобы мы ими понаслаждались,так же как и для женщин - мужчин,   ибо Он удовлетворяет наши желания и для этого создан материальный мир. Потом уже не найдя здесь любви и счастья истинного мы будем стремиться к своему естествееному положению , восстанавливая отношения с Кришной. Но есть такие дживы, которых не привлекает противоположный пол, они сразу стремятся к совершенству.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Тем не менее этих чужих жён Кришна создал специально для нас, *чтобы мы ими понаслаждались*,так же как и для женщин - мужчин, ибо Он удовлетворяет наши желания и для этого создан материальный мир. *Потом уже не найдя здесь любви и счастья истинного мы будем стремиться* к своему естествееному положению , восстанавливая отношения с Кришной. Но есть такие дживы, которых не привлекает противоположный пол, они сразу стремятся к совершенству.


Это не очень хорошее умонастроение для преданного(во всяком случае для человека который имеет знания о карме и истинном положении души).

Прежде всего, не факт, что "не найдя здесь любви и счастья истинного мы будем стремиться".....не обязательно. Природа материальной обусловленности такова, что люди одинаково сильно привязываются как к наслаждениям, так и к страданиям.   
К страданиям даже порой сильнее....

Для чего созданы два пола - вопрос конечно интересный, но уж во всяком случае не для того, чтобы наслаждаться друг другом. Прежде всего два пола нужны  для процесса воспроизводства себе подобных. Таков закон этого мира.
Также есть много других дел, которые лучше делать вместе, мужчинам и женщинам, сотрудничая друг с другом, а не по отдельности.

"_не найдя здесь любви и счастья истинного_" - если люди не относятся друг к другу как к объектам наслаждения чувств, а видят в друг друге частички Всевышнего, они вполне могут достичь и любви и счастья и при этом не потерять своей решимости вернуться обратно домой к Богу.
"Супруги, которые молятся вместе -всегда счастливы вместе".

Можно сказать, что только так и достижимо счастье: перестать относиться к другим людям как к объектам наслаждения своих чувств, и развивать умонастроение сотрудничества. 
Мы сотрудничаем, чтобы лучше служить Кришне. И это касается не только противоположного пола.

----------


## Gopikanta das

[QUOTE=Ямуна Джая д.д.;50237]Это не очень хорошее умонастроение для преданного(во всяком случае для человека который имеет знания о карме и истинном положении души).
Не судите , и сами несудимы будете.

Прежде всего, не факт, что "не найдя здесь любви и счастья истинного мы будем стремиться".....не обязательно. Природа материальной обусловленности такова, что люди одинаково сильно привязываются как к наслаждениям, так и к страданиям.   
К страданиям даже порой сильнее....
Животные могут  к страданиям привязываться, а разумные люди ищут смысл в жизни.
Разочарование - естествеенное состояние карми после его многих попыток наслаждаться в материальном мире, если у него есть агьята сукрити и милость Бога, тогда он может обрести духовное знание, не в этой, так в слеждующих жизнях, все мы должны вернуться к Богу когда то, для этого мы и созданы.

Для чего созданы два пола - вопрос конечно интересный, но уж во всяком случае не для того, чтобы наслаждаться друг другом. Прежде всего два пола нужны  для процесса воспроизводства себе подобных. Таков закон этого мира.
Процесс воспроизводства себе подобных основан на половом влечении друг у другу противоположных полов, и это влечение - похоть - является извращённым состоянием изначальной любви дживы к Кришне ( " Нектар Преданности" ). Дети считаются побочными продуктами, так сказано в писаниях, я абсолютно ничего не выдумываю, читайте книги Шрилы Прабхупады , там всё есть, он сам об этом говорил. Встречаются противоречия, задавайте вопросы.
Также есть много других дел, которые лучше делать вместе, мужчинам и женщинам, сотрудничая друг с другом, а не по отдельности.
Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что когда мужчины и женщины отдельно друг от друга  - это хорошо, но когда вместе  - не очень хорошо ( " Трансцендентный дневник" Хари Шаури дас)

"_не найдя здесь любви и счастья истинного_" - если люди не относятся друг к другу как к объектам наслаждения чувств, а видят в друг друге частички Всевышнего, они вполне могут достичь и любви и счастья и при этом не потерять своей решимости вернуться обратно домой к Богу.
"Супруги, которые молятся вместе -всегда счастливы вместе".
Да , не надо относиться в семье друг к другу , как к объекту наслаждения, но нет любви здесь настоящей нет, нет ( это опять слова Шрилы Прабхупады, любовь предназначена для Кришны) , полюбите Кришну по настоящему и будете всех остальных Его частиц любить, даже насекомых, а не только своего мужа или жену.

----------

